# 14' Maravia SB For Sale



## VanHalli (May 5, 2020)

Sent you a pm!


----------



## jswzlchz (May 22, 2021)

Super interested in the raft. Live in Durango, CO, but am regularly up by the CO UT WY borders. Still available?


----------



## Funky_Yota (Jun 6, 2021)

Interested too. I’ll send you a PM


----------



## HighPlainsThunder (Apr 15, 2020)

Boat has been sold


----------

